# Upload bank statements for USC official offer - how long is the processing time?



## sierhlj (Sep 23, 2021)

Hey folks:

I just got a notice from Usc where I am academic eligible for Spring. But before they issue a official offer, I need to upload my bank statements. I got a message where the Usc admission officer said the deadline to have documentation approved was September 23rd. Unfortunately, when I was given the notice, I didn't have 10 business day period as USC indicated the general period it would take to process documentations. I have sent multiple emails to the admission office but they haven't been active on this matter. I am wondering if anyone was in this situation would help me understand what if I don't get the approval by the deadline?


----------



## Chris W (Sep 23, 2021)

sierhlj said:


> Hey folks:
> 
> I just got a notice from Usc where I am academic eligible for Spring. But before they issue a official offer, I need to upload my bank statements. I got a message where the Usc admission officer said the deadline to have documentation approved was September 23rd. Unfortunately, when I was given the notice, I didn't have 10 business day period as USC indicated the general period it would take to process documentations. I have sent multiple emails to the admission office but they haven't been active on this matter. I am wondering if anyone was in this situation would help me understand what if I don't get the approval by the deadline?


If they sent you the notice less than 10 days before the deadline then there should hopefully be flexibility. Have you tried calling the office? That might get a quicker response.


----------



## sierhlj (Sep 23, 2021)

Chris W said:


> If they sent you the notice less than 10 days before the deadline then there should hopefully be flexibility. Have you tried calling the office? That might get a quicker response.


Hey, thanks for the advise. 
I have been calling several times and I believe it's really depending on who picks up your phone. Some staff seem not able to help. But in my case, I kept calling for several days and eventually got confirmation that I was ok. Seems like as long as we upload before the deadline, we're fine. Just for reference


----------

